# Secondo voi?????



## Old RssG (24 Aprile 2007)

In una copia felicemente sposati à un certo punto comincia a subbentrare la fatitica perola
PRAIVACY ::::
come la prendereste?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*come...*



RssG ha detto:


> In una copia felicemente sposati à un certo punto comincia a subbentrare la fatitica perola
> PRAIVACY ::::
> come la prendereste?


Un bel Confetto Falqui dal dolce sapore di prugna ...
O, in al ternativa, Guttalax ...


----------



## Old Lilith (24 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> In una copia felicemente sposati à un certo punto comincia a subbentrare la fatitica perola
> PRAIVACY ::::
> come la prendereste?


 
ora come ora mi comincerei a chiedere "quanto" è felicemente sposata qs coppia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lil


----------



## Old Compos mentis (25 Aprile 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ora come ora mi comincerei a chiedere "quanto" è felicemente sposata qs coppia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Approvo.


----------



## Bruja (25 Aprile 2007)

*?????*

Quella parola dovrebbe esistere da sempre ma una coppia felice non dovrebbe aver bisogno di utilizzarla mai, a meno che la si voglia utilizzare alla toilette!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia78 (4 Maggio 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> In una copia felicemente sposati à un certo punto comincia a subbentrare la fatitica perola
> PRAIVACY ::::
> come la prendereste?


 Cosi eravamo anche noi ( io e mio maritto) e quando e entrata questa parola dopo 2 mesi ho scoperto il perche " l'amica" che era l'amante 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















che delusione ragazzi


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Maggio 2007)

La parola Privicy e' utilizzata per chi ha qualcosa da nascondere, ... naturalmente la frase precedente dovrebbe spiegare tutto ....


----------



## La Lupa (4 Maggio 2007)

Scusate, ma io trovo che la privacy sia sacrosanta ed auspicabile.

Da subito.

Ovvio che se subentra dopo vent'anni c'è un cadavere sotto il letto.

Ma in una relazione sana deve esistere.
E non solo alla toilette.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusate, ma io trovo che la privacy sia sacrosanta ed auspicabile.
> 
> Da subito.
> 
> ...


Un cadavere! mamma che schifo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




al limite uno scheletro nell'armadio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi piace di più...

Sì concordo, privacy solo alla toilette! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giulia


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusate, ma io trovo che la privacy sia sacrosanta ed auspicabile.
> 
> Da subito.
> 
> ...


 
Mi racconti qualcosa sella "privacy" che stai godendo con Napoleone?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

bah...


----------



## Old alessia76 (5 Maggio 2007)

si possono sentire alcune necessità, anche senza epr forza avere un'amante..
io sono dell'idea che la coppia è sana se da subito si parla di " io e te" e non epr forza "noi". le persone cambiano e possono cambiare anceh le piccole egrandi necessità.  ma è bene si parta subito con delle linee di individualità.
poi certo.. se dopo 18 anni di sesso con il proprio compagno, qualcuna senta la necessità di avere un cassetto personale dove metterci giochi magari privati, non vedo cosa ci sia di male..
mi sarò spiegata? mm meglio che vada a farmi un oretta di sonnno..


----------



## Old RssG (14 Maggio 2007)

*certo cara!!*



alessia76 ha detto:


> si possono sentire alcune necessità, anche senza epr forza avere un'amante..
> io sono dell'idea che la coppia è sana se da subito si parla di " io e te" e non epr forza "noi". le persone cambiano e possono cambiare anceh le piccole egrandi necessità. ma è bene si parta subito con delle linee di individualità.
> poi certo.. se dopo 18 anni di sesso con il proprio compagno, qualcuna senta la necessità di avere un cassetto personale dove metterci giochi magari privati, non vedo cosa ci sia di male..
> mi sarò spiegata? mm meglio che vada a farmi un oretta di sonnno..


Certo quello che dici può capitare.
Però bisogna essere coscenti di ciò che si sta facendo.
Se si viene scoperti con le mani nel sacco, devi rispondere delle tue volute situazioni,
e pagarne le coneguenze dopo il botto.
è non far credere che sono eresie o falsità e agrapparsi alla praivacy


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (17 Maggio 2007)

La parola privacy all'interno di una coppia mi disturba..
Forse perchè io l'ho violata e ho scoperto quello che non avrei voluto..

SONO CONTRARIO e alle prossime elezioni creo un nuovo partito
PCLPNC
partito contro la privacy nella coppia


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> In una copia felicemente sposati à un certo punto comincia a subbentrare la fatitica perola
> PRAIVACY ::::
> come la prendereste?


se la privacy nella coppia subentra losche cose son da nascondere


----------

